# Rehydrating kieselsol gel



## grapezilla (Jun 1, 2015)

I noticed one of the packs that came with my kits has ended up crystalized. Can I just mix it up with water? Why is it in gel form in the first place? Is it only because squeezing empty a flat pack of gel is easier than gel in a cup?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 3, 2015)

grapezilla said:


> I noticed one of the packs that came with my kits has ended up crystalized. Can I just mix it up with water? Why is it in gel form in the first place? Is it only because squeezing empty a flat pack of gel is easier than gel in a cup?



There is some relevant info here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12711

I do not know the answers to your questions. I might first try heating the kieselsol up a bit (say, in 90C water) before I tried mixing it with water.


----------



## grapezilla (Jun 4, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> There is some relevant info here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12711
> 
> I do not know the answers to your questions. I might first try heating the kieselsol up a bit (say, in 90C water) before I tried mixing it with water.



Thanks, that seems to be the exact problem. Reading up on it and giving it some thought I should just spend a few euros and get a new dose. That or just skip it's use and keep it in the carboy a bit longer before bottling. I guess if I skip Kieselsol I should also skip the addition of Chitosan at least in whites.

A moderator could merge these two threads as mines obviously a duplicate.


----------

